# are your kids tractor nuts



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i can't keep mine off of them every chance they get they ask if they can go for tractor rides


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind riding on that either. I am just a big kid at heart!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What are those tractors? They are some big fella's!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

dont have kids but have nieces n nephew n thy love the tractors n equipmnt 4 yr old nephew runs backhoe :driving:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Cute kids bear!:thumbsup: 

My girls LOVE to go for a tractor ride, they beg me to go with every time I say about taking a tractor to do any thing!! They get to go on selected trips (ie safe). My boys on the other hand, are terrified by tractors!  Oh well, they'll catch the bug too, eventually.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My kids are 30 and 27 and don't live at home anymore!:clap:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *My kids are 30 and 27 and don't live at home anymore!:clap: *



thats ok argee, do they still like your tractors?



cute kids bear


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

cheif thats 40-65 twin city. heres a front view. thanks s_j and parts man


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Bear is that yours? 

Whats with te tires? are there none or just missing? not to sound like an idiot.. but what kind of traction would that thing have? 

does it run?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

from the days before tires has good traction with the lugs. the drive pinions are in poor shape so it doesn't get hooked to plow it runs good smokes a little but its old enuff to smoke rad leaks water to but when we get that old we may leak a little too it was built in 1913


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here the 1 we plow with usually 6 bottoms but has pulled 8 its 1911 25-45 model b rumely


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice bear.. its closing in on 100 years old... 


thats a work horse


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My three year old LOVES tractors. When we go to HD, I have to plan for 15 minutes for him crawling around on the tractors.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Mine Too*

My 16 month boy loves mine. He climbs all over it making engine noises. Have to have the key set high in a cabinet. He's always pointing a the ignition wondering where the key is.

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_2_123.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i was doing some searches found pictures of the twin city in the parade http://community.webshots.com/photo/82054271/82055122qMBFon there is other pictures of the show there as well


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

only that that pic comes up but if you click view jwwalter homepage then open summer excursions 2003 you can see more of the pics


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well here is my doughters first tractor...........


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

With her Mom on grandma's tractor.......

[she's not realy a JD fan ]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ahhhhh the Ford is much more to her liking...........


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

she looks much hapier on the ford


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *she looks much hapier on the ford *


She has no hope of becoming anything but a Ford fan in my house. They are everywere, Cars, AND tractors.


----------

